# Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. November 2011)

*Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. November 2011)

*Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Das lohnt sich meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.  Gebrauchthändler zahlen zuwenig. Im Privatverkauf bekommt man viel mehr Geld für ein gebrauchtes Spiel.


----------



## TheMF6265 (9. November 2011)

*Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

in der Überschrift steht deutlich für Computerspiele, aber der Service ist nur für Konsolenspiele? 
Passt mal bitte die Überschrift an, ich hatte mich schon richtig gefreut


----------



## Kevni (9. November 2011)

*Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

FIFA 12 für die PS3 bekomme ich im Ebay für 45€ los, bei Amazon gibts nicht mal 30€. 
_Der potenzielle Verlust von 15€ ist mir auch kein Kaufzwang bei Amazon wert._


----------



## xaxis (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

für den gebraucht verkäufer natürlich nicht 

zb. Uncharted 3 :
NP : 55 €
gebraucht VP : 40 €
amazon gibt : 26,55 €


----------



## plaGGy (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

naja, dafür bist du es bei Amazon dann auch wirklich direkt los.
Denke wer sich nicht die mphe machen will bei Ebay was einzustellen oder sich nach Händlern umzusehen, der wird den Service nutzen. Denke ich werde 4-5 meiner alten games in zahlung geben und da ich eh immer bei Amazon einkaufe, ist das sogar recht egal, wenn der Gutschein denn auch über einen Großteil der Produktpalette abgerechnet werden kann.

Faulheit siegt


----------



## SB94 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*



TheMF6265 schrieb:


> in der Überschrift steht deutlich für Computerspiele, aber der Service ist nur für Konsolenspiele?
> Passt mal bitte die Überschrift an, ich hatte mich schon richtig gefreut


 
Also eigentlich ist eine Konsole auch ein Computer.


----------



## Lockdown (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Mal ganz begesehen davon, dass wenn man es für DEN PREIS im Hauseigenen Marketplace reinstellt sicher binnen 1 Woche weg ist 

Also wer das Game lieber für 20 € Amazon gibt, als es in den Marketplace zu stellen und 25 oder 30 € dafür zu bekommen der ist dann selber Schuld.
Wenn ich selten mal ein Spiel verkaufe dann werde ich das Angebot nicht oft wahrnehmen - wenn ich öfter meine Spiele verkaufe lasse ich dann doch einiges an Geld auf der Strecke.

Also ein Angebot an die Faulen und Doofen der Nation, von denen es viel zu viele gibt - Und eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle für Amazon.
(Wobei das Prinzip ja nicht neu ist, Amazon es aufgrund seiner Größe jedoch bekannter machen kann als die Konkurrenz (Mehr Werbemittel + Eigenwerbung auf der gut frequentierten Seite bei der man die Zielgruppe ja direkt an der Strippe hat (in der Games Section))

Sie erhöhen so die Konkurrenz am eigenen (gebraucht) Marketplace, was dazu beiträgt, dass dieser noch mehr wahrgenommen wird und gleichzeitig aufgrund des Preiskampfes in dem Amazon Trumpf hat weniger Anbieter werden --> Amazon diktiert nun auch mehr oder minder Gebrauchtpreise - und sahnt ab. 

Dass sie keine PC Spiele annehmen ist ja klar.
1. Ist der Markt extrem klein (Ubisoft macht 2% Umsatz mit PC Spielen oO)
2. Gibt es ja heute de facto kein Spiel mehr ohne DRM STEAM etc., ein Gebrauchthandel ist damit quasi unmöglich und im Falle von Steam auch garnicht erlaubt. (Falls man so schlau war und einen eigenen Account für jedes Spiel erstellt hat, was eigentlich ja garnicht erlaubt ist bei Steam (afaik)). Und selbst dann wäre es unwirtschaftlich sich die Mühe mit Accountdaten übertragen bla bla zu machen. Ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Supportzeug dass da dranhängt. (Passwort vergessen, Email nicht geändert usw)

Bleibt abzuwarten ob das Zukunft hat, da ich stark davon ausgehe, dass bei Konsolen ebenfalls der Trend zu Lösungen wie Steam u.ä. geht - leider


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Ob man für ein ungeöffnetes Game auch nur so wenig bekommt? Wer es im lokalen Handel gekauft hat macht leicht mal 50 % Verlust für einen aktuellen Blockbuster. Auf so einen Service verzichte ich gern, da finde ich auch so einen Käufer falls ich es nötig hätte


----------



## cuthbert (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*



Lockdown schrieb:


> Dass sie keine PC Spiele annehmen ist ja klar.
> 1. Ist der Markt extrem klein (Ubisoft macht 2% Umsatz mit PC Spielen oO)
> 2. Gibt es ja heute de facto kein Spiel mehr ohne DRM STEAM etc., ein Gebrauchthandel ist damit quasi unmöglich und im Falle von Steam auch garnicht erlaubt.


 
Ubisoft macht immerhin noch 7% seines Umsatzes auf dem PC. Zwar auch sehr wenig, aber doch dreimal mehr  (Quelle: klick).

Beim 2. Punkt stimme ich dir zu, all die Accounts, die man heute zu beinahe jedem Spiel errichten muss (Uplay, Rockstar-Club, Origin, Steam...). Die Publisher wissen den achso bösen Gebrauchthandel schon zu unterbinden und gleichzeitig dem ehrlichen Käufer noch viele seiner Daten zu entlocken.

Kein Wunder also, dass sich so ein Service nicht so einfach für PC-Spiele umsetzen lässt.


----------



## Lockdown (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Ubisoft macht immerhin noch 7% seines Umsatzes auf dem PC. Zwar auch sehr wenig, aber doch dreimal mehr  (Quelle: klick).


 
Toll jemanden zu finden, der nicht jeder Zahl blind vertraut 

Ich hatte diese Zahlen im Kopf (selbe Quelle nur etwas älter) : Ubisoft (Info,PC,Xbox,PS2,GC,Sony PSP,Nintendo DS,NGage,Spielkultur,Wii,Xbox 360,PS3,GBA) - Umsatz gesteigert | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Unternehmen Spiel Ubisoft

Komisch dass die Zahlen so stark schwanken, vorallem, dass die PC Spiele zugelegt haben.

Würde mich interessieren ob das offizelle Berechnungen sind oder da der Redakteur "rumgerechnet" hat


----------



## cuthbert (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Joa innerhalb von 9 Monaten schon ne ziemliche Schwankung, vor allem da ja auch Vorjahres Zahlen bei meinem Link noch bei 6% lagen und laut deinem bei 1%. So eine Berg- und Tal-Fahrt (Februar 1-2%, November 6-7%) lässt sich auch mit den vielen neuen PC-Spielen  (z.B. From Dust, Driver und Trackmania 2) dieses Jahr von Ubi nicht erklären.

Wird sich wohl irgendwo der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen haben, aber das ist offtopic^^


----------



## schlumpf666 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Prinzipiell ein guter service, aber da bleiben leider zu viel euros auf der straße liegen.
Ich bin mir sicher das zb. ein fifa 12 für das man knapp unter 30€ bekommt bei jedem marktplatz locker 35€ oder mehr drin sind.
Das man evtl. etwas warten muss bis es verkauft ist sei mal dahin gestellt.

Aber bei dem ein oder anderen titel kann es als letzten ausweg, bzw. wenn man schnell "geld" in form von amazon gutscheinen braucht, ganz nützlich sein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Keine USK 18 Spiele auf Ebay? Wieso hab ich meinen Crysis 2 key dann von da? 

Und es wird auch sonst genug Zeug verkauft, das USK 18 ist...


----------



## eVoX (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht, weil du von einem Händler gekauft hast, die dürfen mittlerweile USK18-Titel verkaufen.


----------



## Vhailor (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Naja, ist genau das selbe wie bei Gamestop. Da bekommste auch nicht allzu viel für die Konsolenspiele - wurscht, da ich eh keine besitze.

Über die Preise die Amazon vorschlägt kann ich echt nur lachen! Mehr Mühe macht ebay auch nicht! Und 3,70 Euro für ein neues 408 Seiten Buch?!? Hackts oder was  ?!
Wird mal gekonnt ignoriert der ganze Krempel!


----------



## Lockdown (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

nicht zu vergessen die Tatsache, dass man Firmeneigene Gutscheine bekommt.
Das heisst die Effektiven Kosten - und damit auch der Profit der ganzen Sache steigen nochmal um die Marge die Amazon hat. Ferner kann man die Gutscheine afaik nicht auf marketplace anwenden und selbst wenn wäre der zusätzliche Profit die Gebühren.
Nicht zu vergessen den kleinen Fakt, dass die Gutscheine für Amazon eine Art Kredit darstellen, da sie bereits Leistung - in dem Fall die Spiele die sie schnell verticken bzw. evtl. direkt an rebuy usw weitergeben - erhalten haben, der Gutschein jedoch erstmal eingelöst werden will - auf jeden Fall gewinnen sie damit Zeit und Geld gegenüber der Barauszahlung


----------



## ich558 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Die Idee ist eigendlich super nur ist das Problem, dass Amazon natürlich auch was daran verdienen will und das geht nur wenn sie die Sachen unter dem normalen Gebrauchtpreis einkaufen können. So gesehen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das Angebot rege genutzt wird.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*



TheMF6265 schrieb:


> in der Überschrift steht deutlich für Computerspiele, aber der Service ist nur für Konsolenspiele?
> Passt mal bitte die Überschrift an, ich hatte mich schon richtig gefreut


 Joa, auf dem PC hat sich das ganze wegen der Account-Bindung so ziemlich jedes grösseren Spiels direkt erledigt mit dem gebraucht weitergeben .... aber auch die armen Konsoleros haben bald nix mehr zu lachen, es dürfte so gut wie sicher sein, dass eine weitere Innovation des PCs - die DRM/Account-Seuche - auch auf der kommenden Generation der Next-(Next)-Gen Konsolen Einzug halten wird, die Spielefirmen haben reges Interesse daran den Gebrauchtmarkt trocken zu legen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Bei Ebay gibts doch auch so n Sofotverkaufen Angebot.
Dort hätte ich für meine PSP 51€ oder so bekommen.
Hab sie bei Ebay normal angeboten und 100€ bekommen. 

Selbiges bei der Xbox.
Sofortverkaufen: 130€ oder so
Privat verkauft: 220€

Selber privat verkaufen ist immernoch am besten.


----------



## Herb_G (10. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Naja, geschickter Versuch einerseits den Gebrauchtspielemarkt bei sich zu kanalisieren und dann auch noch Reibach zu machen -zusätzlich zur "No-Show-Quote" der Gutscheine.


----------



## Nimsiki (13. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

(ironie)Leute, die Preise müssen sein, damit sie ihre Mitarbeiter bezahlen können. (/ironie)
-> heise online - Saisonkräfte bei Amazon sorgen für Wirbel

Dieses System haben sie doch vor kurzem auch schon für Bücher eröffnet!? Meine Frau liest viel und meist nur neuere Titel. Hat dann mal nachgeschaut, was sie zurück schicken könnte. Da kam nicht so viel bei rum! Viele der neueren Titel hatten gar nicht die Option, dass sie zurück geschickt werden konnten und wenn, dann bekam man irgendwie nur an die 2-3 Euro dafür. Der Aufwand lohnte jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## sfc (13. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Ich hatte mir den Service mal für Bücher angesehen. Ganz schön frech, wie wenig Amazon dafür rausrücken wollte. Aber gebraucht dann um das Vielfache verkaufen ...


----------



## Christoph1717 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Ich frage mich wie genau es ebay mit dieser Regel nimmt: "bei Ebay keine USK-18-Titel verkauft werden." 
Es sind dort reichlich 18er Games zu finden (u.a.: Borderlands, Domm3, FarCry, Crysis und Duke Nuken Forever), ich glaube nicht das die noch alle entfernt werden...


----------



## eVoX (13. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Ist doch alles i.O. Ich hab mal bei Borderlands nachgeguckt und alles hat seine Richtigkeit, da wird gegen keine Regel verstoßen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Joa, auf dem PC hat sich das ganze wegen der Account-Bindung so ziemlich jedes grösseren Spiels direkt erledigt mit dem gebraucht weitergeben .... aber auch die armen Konsoleros haben bald nix mehr zu lachen, es dürfte so gut wie sicher sein, dass eine weitere Innovation des PCs - die DRM/Account-Seuche - auch auf der kommenden Generation der Next-(Next)-Gen Konsolen Einzug halten wird, die Spielefirmen haben reges Interesse daran den Gebrauchtmarkt trocken zu legen.


 
Naja das Problem ist doch ganz einfach. Nachdem sie den Kampf gegen die Schwarzkopierer mittlerweile Aufgegeben haben musste nun eine Andere Begründung her warum sie unseren Spiele Pc ausspionieren wollen und unsere Zeiten genau aufzeichnen wann wir was gespielt haben.
Früher haben die Schwarzkopierer die Bilanz versaut und nun sind es die ach so bösen Gebrauchtspielekäufer


----------



## Nimsiki (14. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon startet Eintausch-Service für Computerspiele [Anzeige]*

Ohne nun einen Hauch einer Ahnung davon zu haben, frage ich mich, wie die ganze Sache rechtlich aussieht. Wenn ich etwas erwerbe, muss ich doch auch die Möglichkeit haben das Erworbenen gebraucht wieder zu verkaufen. Alles was ich besitze und legal gekauft habe, kann ich auch wieder verkaufen, außer aktuelle PC Spiele. Kann im Moment nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum die da ein Riegel vorschieben dürfen. M$ darf bei uns nicht mal mehr die Betriebssysteme an einen PC koppeln, die Spieleindustrie darf uns aber das Verkaufen von legal erworben Titeln verbieten?


----------

